# What age do hedgehogs starts eating less than when babies?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

So usually my hedgehog eats around 80-100 kibble a night. I always count everyday (when i put them in the bowl and when i wake up) I know that when they are a baby they eat more, I want to know what age they usually stop eating as much as when they were babies, Hahaha. I don't want to get freaked out because he's eating less and rush him to the vet when theres nothing wrong...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

This is where weighing weekly comes in very handy. I wish I could give you a definite answer, but my laptop died a few months ago so I lost all my baby growing excell sheet. But it should be somewhere frm 4-9ish months. My boys eating decreased pretty gradually. 

However, like I said, it'll give you a better peace of mind if you weigh weekly. As long as the weight remains consistent or increasing, then all is fine. If both food and weight decrease, then something wrong. When you notice less eating, you may want to start weighing every other day. I know I did, just cause I too got worried and did it as a precaution.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...what Immortalia said.  

I weigh daily cuz otherwise I forget.  Every morning I get Sumo up and on the scale before I get him settled on the couch for the day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> This is where weighing weekly comes in very handy. I wish I could give you a definite answer, but my laptop died a few months ago so I lost all my baby growing excell sheet. But it should be somewhere frm 4-9ish months. My boys eating decreased pretty gradually.
> 
> However, like I said, it'll give you a better peace of mind if you weigh weekly. As long as the weight remains consistent or increasing, then all is fine. If both food and weight decrease, then something wrong. When you notice less eating, you may want to start weighing every other day. I know I did, just cause I too got worried and did it as a precaution.


I'm a bit of a tech geek, if the laptop just died your hard drive may be fine. If you have anyone somewhat tech savvy or just someone that likes to take things apart and you get the hard drive out most laptop hard drives can be connected to usb like an external hard drive to your PC

You can find such items here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Description=Laptop+Hard+Drive+to+USB&x=0&y=0

Sorry for being off topic


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

MissC said:


> Yup...what Immortalia said.
> 
> I weigh daily cuz otherwise I forget.  Every morning I get Sumo up and on the scale before I get him settled on the couch for the day.


I must get a high quality food scale for him to be weighed on, right now I use a human scale but it seems to work just fine I think im going to get one tomorrow. Any good scales?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I just bought a $16CAD Taylor scale from walmart. It's cheap, it's digital and can be converted between ounce and grams. It also comes with a little clear plastic bowl. 

Some people also use postal scales.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a cool digital scale from Sears for $20 - on sale, tho'. This is the one, more or less: http://www.amazon.com/Escali-P115C-Digi ... B0007GAWRS It has ounces/grams...is a pretty green. :mrgreen:

It doesn't have a bowl but I use the clear plastic bowl from the other scale I bought. Clear bowls are the best! I can see Sumo's tummy, feet, bum...everything in one peek.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

MissC said:


> I can see Sumo's tummy, feet, bum...everything in one peek.


 :lol: Sumo must feel so violated :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter started eating less about 2 weeks ago (so at about 10 weeks of age)... but i still give him 2 tablespoons of food because some nights he eats it all, some nights he eats half...
I got a cheap gram scale at Marshalls! It's great! Marshalls is always a win


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

TeddysMommy said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > I can see Sumo's tummy, feet, bum...everything in one peek.
> ...


 :lol: 
Less so than when I poke around looking for stuff. :lol: 
He lost his right to privacy when he started aiming his...appendage...poorly and got pee everywhere. :roll:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

MissC said:


> :lol:
> Less so than when I poke around looking for stuff. :lol:
> He lost his right to privacy when he started aiming his...appendage...poorly and got pee everywhere. :roll:


Ewww.

Sounds like my brother! Men are such pigs.

Anywho - good question! I was wondering that myself just the other day. The scale I was using is a friend's and she needed it back, so I started counting kibbles - Milly eats somewhere between 70 and 78 kibbles and 4 to 6 mealworms a night. And that seems a bit... much to me. Kinda. I think I read somewhere that adults eat about 40/night? I have no clue if that is with or without insects or other supplements... Milly's almost 4 months old. Just something to compare


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

MissC said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > MissC said:
> ...


Um.... Gross :lol:


----------

